# Game #63: Lakers @ 76ers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (32-30, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Philadelphia 76ers (30-33, 2nd Atlantic) 

Tuesday, Mar. 15, 4:00pm
at Sixers
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins
Allen Iverson

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant
Andre Iguodala

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler
Kyle Korver

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom
Chris Webber

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm
Samuel Dalembert

*Bench:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones
Brian Grant
Luke Walton

Philadelphia 76ers





























Marc Jackson
Aaron McKie
Rodney Rogers
John Salmons

Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C 	Dec 22, 2004 	Sore back
D. George SF    Nov 1, 2004 	Left ankle surgery
```
76ers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
M. Barnes SF  	Mar 5, 2005  	Left knee tendinitis
M. Bradley PF 	Mar 5, 2005 	Strained lower back
J. Mashburn SF 	Mar 2, 2005 	Patella femoral irritation in right knee
```
*Last Game:*
N/A
Boxscore - Recap

Western Conference Playoff Watch:

```
Team 			W	L	PCT	GB
1. 	San Antonio 	48 	15 	.762
2. 	Phoenix 	48 	15 	.762 	- 
3. 	Seattle 	42 	19 	.689 	5 
4. 	Dallas 		41 	21 	.661 	6½ 	
5. 	Sacramento 	39 	25 	.609 	9½ 
6. 	Houston 	38 	25 	.603 	10
7. 	Memphis 	36 	27 	.571 	12
[color=purple]8. 	LA Lakers 	32 	30 	.516 	15½ [/color]
9.  	Denver 		32 	30 	.516 	15½ 
10.  	Minnesota 	32 	32 	.500 	16½
11.  	LA Clippers 	28 	35 	.444 	20
12.  	Portland 	23 	38 	.377 	24
13.  	Utah 		20 	42 	.323 	27½
14.  	Golden State 	20 	44 	.313 	28½ 
15.  	New Orleans 	14 	48 	.226 	33½
```
76ers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Philadelphia has been playing crappy ball, but this is our second of a back to back, I have a feeling we lose this one, but like others have said throughout the season, I wouldnt be surprised with a win.

107-98 Philly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Philadelphia has been playing crappy ball, but this is our second of a back to back, I have a feeling we lose this one, but like others have said throughout the season, I wouldnt be surprised with a win.
> 
> 107-98 Philly.



Yeah they have been sucking lately.. But they are playing much better than the Bobcats... And we bearly beat the bobcats.. Im gonna say were gonna get worked...

Not to mention Chucky "revolving Door" Atkins is going to be guarding the leagues leading scorer... 

Its gonna be all over.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe in his hometown..we come to play and win

Lakers 94-89

kobe 35pts 7 dimes 7 boards
Lamar 20-13-6


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

There is no way we lose this game, Kobe won't allow it, if Iverson does heat up we can always put Kobe on him. And who actually expects Chris Webber to be able to guard Lamar.

Lakers win 103-98.

I'm guessing the game is going to be close if we win because we can't shut the door on teams.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

I´m just :gopray: for this win...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar always trashes Webber. Usually, the same happens to Odom but not this game. I will enjoy watching Webber hoist jumpers and lay bricks in the low post. Lakers win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We need a big game from L.O. to win this one.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

They're not planning on leaving Chuck on AI are they?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fracture said:


> They're not planning on leaving Chuck on AI are they?



hope not.... But count on AI going for 50 if they do.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

hopefully Frank realises that Chris can't guard Webber, and that he gives him so iso plays on the court.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Kobe in his hometown..we come to play and win
> 
> Lakers 94-89
> 
> ...


u friggin say that about every game :laugh: 

i really cant say because we lost to the wizards yet beat dallas...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we miss anymore lay-ups, can Mihm blow any more finishes near the Hoop and does Odom start every game off with his Dumb foul detector turned off. 

He makes so many stupid fouls its killing the team. He needs to be moved back to the 3 quickly or he won't help the Lakers in the future because he won't be able to play without getting in foul trouble. He's the only other player who can create a shot.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

kobe with 16 and Frank is sitting him 4 a quick breather


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

can i still join the tierre brown sucks club


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man can someone locate Odom for me please send out an Amber alert. I just don't get what he's thinking in some of the shots he takes. He has fat back Rogers on him and he settles jacking up long jump shots.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got bak from baseball practice and were down double digits again! damnit lets get going


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Down 16.

Mihm, Chucky and Caron are no-shows.

We're done.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Down 16.
> 
> Mihm, Chucky and Caron are no-shows.
> 
> We're done.


21 pts. down. :curse: What the **** is going on? :curse:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

playing TERRIBLE again. kobe misses 2 fts. we suck


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

23.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Am i reading it right?
Iverson has 33 pts in 20 minutes?
who the heck is covering the guy?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This season is over for the Lakers. Its done. Kobe looks frustrated and fatigued mentally. He's not even attempting many shots. He's thrown up a couple 3's in the 3rd but thats it. Team has no chance if Kobe doesn't have any energy. He's not attacking trying to get to the line. 

Hamblens use of Odom in foul trouble makes him an idiot. Does it matter that Odom has 4 fouls if the team is falling apart. Sometimes you gotta allow a player to play through it when the team is struggling. 

Atkins gets himself thrown out on purpose. 

Now Frank sits Kobe to start the 4th WHY.

Its time to start talking lottery.

This team needs talent. Worst Lakers talent assortment in a long time. 

Kobe and Odom are the only good players.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This season is over for the Lakers. Its done. Kobe looks frustrated and fatigued mentally. He's not even attempting many shots. He's thrown up a couple 3's in the 3rd but thats it. Team has no chance if Kobe doesn't have any energy. He's not attacking trying to get to the line.
> 
> Hamblens use of Odom in foul trouble makes him an idiot. Does it matter that Odom has 4 fouls if the team is falling apart. Sometimes you gotta allow a player to play through it when the team is struggling.
> 
> ...


all year ive been supportive 4 the lajkers, sayin theyll make the playoffs, but i agree. We are terrible. need new coach, new pg, new center, new sf. i mean, how we down by 25 vs the sixers, who have -Edited- lately.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers blow ***...lakers blow ***...lakers blow ***...lakers blow ***


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> all year ive been supportive 4 the lajkers, sayin theyll make the playoffs, but i agree. We are terrible. need new coach, new pg, new center, new sf. i mean, how we down by 25 vs the sixers, who have -Edited- lately.


I love the Lakers but we're done, I'm not fooling myself about whats happening now. I think Kobe may have a sore ankle or calf. He's not drawing fouls at all like he normally does when he's healthy. Thats the sign something is up he's settling and hoisting up 3's. 

And without him firing on all cylinders the other guys are slumping. Kobe usually plays hard even when they're getting whipped. But now he's laying back. 

We need Spam blocker on the lakers to get rid of the excess baggage.

These lakers need to get phased off the team.
Atkins
Butler
Slava
Vujacic
Mihm
Brown- I could slap this guy
Walton-also in line to be slapped
Frank Hamblen
Kurt Rambis
Kupchak

Missing the playoffs while I'm thinking about it isn't such a bad reality, may be alittle embarrasing but not at all bad. We need an impact bigman. either 4 or 5. 

We need to add some athleticism to this roster. Too many slow thin guys.

Odom, Jones, Kobe, and Cook is who I want on the future roster. All the rest can be gone as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i hate all of this we need to support the lakers to make the playoffs s*it because they suck...they need a big man like a boozer...i dont see them ever making the playoffs without the big guy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, just like yesterday, I had had enough and checked the final score. Once again, I'm glad I did. This team is an embarrassment to the whole of Southern California.

And what about that non-call on Kobe's jersey? Didn't see it? My ****ing *** that punk *** ref didn't see that. What a biased little whore. :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just like yesterday, this game ended in the 2nd quarter. God, we are the dumbest team ever. Some of the mistakes we make are unbelieveable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And where the **** is Kobe? I'm looking at the box score here and he had 20 points?! 20 damn points?! He had 17 at halftime!!! :curse: Odom with 11? What the hell is this team doing?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugh, good thing I checked the score. Wouldnt wanna sit through that.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I didn't even watch the second half, why waste my time!? I watched American Idol and the Amazing Race instead. Brutal..........


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll be able to forget these last 2 losses if we can beat Shaq and the Heat on Thursday.

Speaking of Shaq, the 3 players we got in that trade combined for 19 points tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not one to say something but I'm sick of this *****ing and complaining which you all have the right to do but.. 

We know.. You guys and girls dont like this team.. 
We know.. Kupchak is a moron.. 
We know.. Whatever you wanna put here.. 

We also know this team has overachieved.. You'd be stupid to think they've underachieved..
We also know the fans expectations have been very high since before the season even began.. 

There's really nothing to say about this team right now but I'll continue to support em even if they were 0-63 right now.. 

I guess Kobe decides since the other players dont wanna play, he doesnt have to.. 

If were ready to tank the season I'm all for seeing..

PG: Sasha Vujacic
SG: Tony Bobbitt
SF: Luke Walton
PF: Brian Cook
C: Slava Medvedenko

:rofl: 

It's tough for fans of one of the greateast's franchises in all of sports to see a destruction like this but it could be worse, right? Right.. But people still havent accepted the fact that this team just isnt that good. It's a freakin miracle with the record they have right now considering Kobe was out nearly 15 games.. Oh well.. I'm just rambling..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Trade everyone, including Kobe. 

Fire Kupchak.

Kill Buss, sell the Lakers. 

Blow up Staples. Nuke downtown LA.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm not one to say something but I'm sick of this *****ing and complaining which you all have the right to do but..


LOL, are you a schizo?! You go from berating everyone for complaining, to being the biggest complainer, to being the biggest optimist, to being the biggest pessimist, to leaving the forums, to coming back.... etc...

People, myself included were bitter about the game, no biggie. Of course I'll be there watching with optimism on Thursday.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

This team is absolutely horrible. yet i am behind them 95%!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL, are you a schizo?! You go from berating everyone for complaining, to being the biggest complainer, to being the biggest optimist, to being the biggest pessimist, to leaving the forums, to coming back.... etc...


LOL that's all fine and everything but there's one thing I knew and thought about this team.. It was to know looking at the team that we currently have this wouldnt be a fun year.. It hasnt really been, has it?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> LOL that's all fine and everything but there's one thing I knew and thought about this team.. It was to know looking at the team that we currently have this wouldnt be a fun year.. It hasnt really been, has it?


Fun? not really. More like incredibly frustrating. :curse:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

EHL said:


> Trade everyone, including Kobe.
> 
> Fire Kupchak.
> 
> ...



:laugh: I will settle for that!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> Trade everyone, including Kobe.
> 
> Fire Kupchak.
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is falling in love with the 3 last few games, not good

I hope he gets back to the 12 to 15 free throws a game penetrate and post kobe instead of the T-mac wannabe kobe


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> Kobe is falling in love with the 3 last few games, not good
> 
> I hope he gets back to the 12 to 15 free throws a game penetrate and post kobe instead of the T-mac wannabe kobe


Yeah he really has. I liked the way he was playing against the Clippers and Mavericks, he wasnt chucking up 3 point shots. He was using his midrgane game and attacking the basket and getting to the line. I thought he found his groove, but the next game at Charlotte, even though he made a lot of them, he was going 3 point crazy. It continued yesterday and tonight. He really needs to find a good middle ground.

I already know the results in advance, but somehow I still cant peel away from watching them play. CWebb had 7 points!, yet we still lose by double digits. We got REDDD HOTTT Miami next, and then a 4th game in 5 nights against the Pacers. Doesnt look too good..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ditto



Laker Freak said:


> I'll be able to forget these last 2 losses if we can beat Shaq and the Heat on Thursday.


----------

